# Logitech Optical USB Wheel Mouse Not Working

## Techie2000

I'm using driver mouse, imps/2, buttons 5, zaxismapping 4 5. No go. Any ideas? Google isn't giving me much luck...

----------

## pjp

Is your mouse working at all?  You may need to look into the kernel USB options.  Here's what I've got in my XF86Config file:

```
# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
```

That might get you started.  Mine is a Logitech 2-Button Wheel/Optical, though I run it through a PS/2 adapter.

----------

## Techie2000

That didn't work. After poking around I found my mouse is located in /dev/input/mouse0 so I used that as my device option and all set.

----------

## rommel

"/dev/input/mice" should be correct for usb...thats what i am using anyway with my razer .

----------

## edcjones

 *Techie2000 wrote:*   

> That didn't work. After poking around I found my mouse is located in /dev/input/mouse0 so I used that as my device option and all set.

 

How do I find out where the mouse is?

----------

## delta407

Trial and error seems to work well.  :Wink: 

----------

## kybber

Try plugging the mouse in and cat'ing the devices you think it may be, e.g. 

cat /dev/input/mice

Then move the mouse and see if garbage is written to the screen. If so, then you've found the right one!

----------

## Acid

hi guys

i have an intellimouse eplorer mouse and it doesn't work in X.

i followed the usb Human Interface manual

i have usb support enabled in kernel

but how can i chek if kernel acually lodas it?

on reply to my

```
# mkdir /dev/input/

# mknod /dev/input/mice c 13 63
```

i got: file or directory exists 

here's my XF86Config

```
Identifier "Mouse1"

Driver     "mouse"

Option     "Protocol"     "IMPS/2"

Option     "Device"       "/dev/input/mice"

Option     "ZAxismapping" "4 5"

Option     "Buttons"      "5"

```

when i try

```
# cat /dev/input/mice
```

i don't see any crappy numbers

how can i fix it guys? and what exactly do i have to do to apply the changes i made to kernel configuration? i suspect that that is my problem

what i always do is:

```

# mount /boot

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

# mae dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

# mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.orig

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot
```

----------

